# adenocarcinoma in the small intestine



## wendy59 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello - I don't post on forums but I have an 8 1/2 year old golden about to do her first chemo. And I am still wondering if I am doing the right thing. We found a tumor in her small intestine in June and had surgery to romove. She got clean margins and found no other cancer in the other organs. Conculted with the Ocon. and he said the cancer will come back in 7-10 months with out chem. He increases her chance with chemo (6 sessions) to 2 years. We have decided to try it and I am hoping it does not reduce her quality of life. Any input would be great thanks


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My girl had an anal sac adenocarcinoma removed last fall at 11.5 years old. The margins were incomplete (not clean). I then opted for her to have 6 rounds of carboplatin spaced 3 weeks apart. 

Overall she did incredibly well. After her 2nd round, she lost her entire undercoat in a matter of a day, it literally lifted up like a sheet of felt and I had to use an undercoat rake to remove it. Also, the amount of time she was nauseated extended a bit with each dose, but she was a trooper and held up better than I did.

I would do it again in an instant. 

Keep us posted and we'd love to see pictures of your furbaby


----------



## tartagila (Jan 17, 2017)

I am in the exact same situation with my golden today. If I might inquire, what were your results after chemo? Thanks


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I read this - and want you to know that others have gone before you and lift up prayers for your beautiful dogs and you.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I know Hubbub's Hannah unfortunately died in July 2014. It is well worth reading through the thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-standard/102876-grab-bag-health-issues.html for the information it holds, and to read one of the most remarkable love stories on this forum.
Hubbub doesn't come on the board very often any more.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww that was sweet of you to post that - that's how I found this forum. It's too bad that they aren't on here any longer....

Out of curiosity I did a search on my Allie's cancer - chrondrosarcoma - it's a rare cartilage cancer and I still didn't see anyone's Golden having it... If there is any way I can give back to this community that helped me through my dark days with my first Golden I want to.
I didn't have to opt for chemo - margins were clear for close to 3 years - then things went haywire and the cancer came back with a vengenance.
I hate cancer for our beloved Goldens.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Hello, I'm so sorry you are going through cancer with your furbaby. Many of us came here for the same reason unfortunately. It is a great place to get support and information. I have had four GRs and all have had different cancers. My current boy is the only one I chose to do chemo on due to the type of cancer and his age and general health. He is 7 and had his rt front leg amputated 4.5 months ago for osteosarcoma. We were told something worse as far as survival statistics- without chemo he had 2-4 months even with amputation. Chemo may only add a year, but as long as he manages the chemo well, it's so worth it! He is getting his 5th round of carboplatin tomorrow (he will get 6 total). He had some nausea after round 2 and now gets nausea meds during the chemo and for 4 days after and that has worked well. He had his wbc drop before chemo #3 and we had to delay a week. Those have been our only issues. His energy is normal. He is the fantastic dog he always was, just on 3 legs now. You can always stop chemo if you feel her quality of life is affected.


----------

